
U.S government says pharma’s complacency on price won’t be tolerated - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-01-09/trump-inspired-tweets-signal-more-drug-price-pressures
======
LinuxBender
Aside from opiates, can we just get the generics for all drugs on the shelves
of grocery stores? i.e. end the concept of prescriptions and instead have
"recommendations" from doctors.

~~~
LinuxBender
I should add that the United States of America is the only place most drugs
are still prescriptions. In the EU and most other countries, what I am asking
for already exists for the most part. I am learning how to make the
prescriptions that I currently use.

